# Schmiederezepte aus PdK



## Maarius81 (17. Januar 2010)

Hi

Ich bin Tank und hab momentan ne 232er-Brust ausgerüstet, ein Rezept aus dem Ah würde mich anlachen: die Brustplatte des weißen Ritters, Ilv 245 und es droppen noch weitere schöne Rezepte neben diesem in PdK. Nur hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen Schlachtzug außer die ersten 3 Bosse in Ulduar mitgemacht und frage mich ob ich da überhaupt Land drin sehe (in PdK) und wie die Chance steht, dass ich das Rezept dort bekomm. 

jemand so nett der mir nen Rat gibt
flames bitte sparen

mfg


----------



## TheDoggy (17. Januar 2010)

Solltest vllt Armory-Link posten, dann kann man dir eher sagen, ob du PdK-ready bist.
Und nebenbei sollte man anmerken, dass man dort dann auch Dropluck braucht, da ja auch Lederer- und Schneiderrezepte droppen können - oder garnix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maarius81 (18. Januar 2010)

da ist was wahres dran ^^

Greythorne - Die Nachtwache

Die Armschienen, der Umhang und ein Trinket sind noch ilv200 bzw. blau und ein wenig meine Sorgenkinder, hatte mal die Möglichkeit die Saronitschwertbrecher zu kaufen, aber das Gold sind sie denk ich einfach nicht wert... nicht wenn man wie ich auf 2k rumtümpelt. Grube von Saron Hero hab ich einfach kein Dropglück für die Armschienen dort. 

mit der Mechanik der Schlachtzüge kenn ich mich leider kaum aus, finden da täglich welche statt, oder nur wöchentlich..?!? nja, aktuell spiel ich mit meinem erster Herotauglicher 80er.


----------



## archmitohren (19. Januar 2010)

Ein Raid findet wöchentlich statt. Sprich, gehst du da rein kannst du eine Woche lang, bis Mittwoch darauf, die jeweiligen Bosse nur einmal besiegen. Das ganze nennt man dann ID für die jeweilige Instanz/Raid.

Diese Rezepte droppen im 25er Spieler Kreuzzug oder in der heroischen Version. Ob der Boss ein Rezept dabei hat, ist Zufall und auch welches. Denn es gibt neben Schmiederezepten auch noch Lederrezepte und Schneidersachen. Dazu kommt, dass mit Sicherheit auch noch weitere Spieler Interesse an dem Rezept haben.
Die Chance ist also nicht besonders hoch.


Desweiteren glaube ich, dass dir im Moment auch deine mangelnde Erfahrung in Raids, wie dein Equip, welches teilweise weder verzaubert noch gesockelt ist, den Zugang zur Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers verwehren.


----------



## Maarius81 (19. Januar 2010)

danke für die Antwort...

...also zahlt sich für einen Schmied schon aus ein 2000g Rezept zu kaufen (hab ich jetzt rausgehört) da die Rezepte sehr schwierig zu bekommen sind... 
Mit dem Sockeln und Verzaubern der Ausrüstung ist das so eine Sache, Heros sind mir schon zu leicht, kritimmun bin ich für Raids längst, den Helm hab ich mir gestern erst gekauft (wird als natürlich bald gesockelt) und in Ulduar hatte ich als 2nd-Tank auch nicht soo große Probleme. Da ich durch Marken noch Ausrüstung erlangen kann denke ich mir, dass das Verzaubern im Moment rausgeworfenes Gold ist. 

(mein Goldstand aktuell ca 1700g)


----------



## McChrystal (20. Januar 2010)

Ich würde dir empfehlen nach einem Schmied zu suchen, der das Rezept schon hat und es von ihm herstellen zu lassen. Das Geld investierst du besser in Verzauberungen / Gems, als in Rezepte.

Du wirst Probleme haben einen Raid zu finden, wenn du nicht ordentlich verzaubert und gesockelt hast.


----------

